

Zarf Goes Independent: Hadean Lands - Mathnerd314
http://gameshelf.jmac.org/2010/11/zarf-goes-independent-hadean-l.html

======
mquander
Best $75 I've ever spent. Plotkin is a fucking genius. 50 years from now, I
think people will still be playing _Spider and Web_ , _Shade_ , and _So Far_.

This makes me want to mail $75 to Nick Montfort, Emily Short, Graham Nelson,
and Adam Cadre with a postcard that says "PLEASE DO THIS, WE WILL PAY YOU."

